
A Python Interpreter Written in Python - nnnmnten
https://aosabook.org/en/500L/a-python-interpreter-written-in-python.html
======
westurner
What an excellent 500 lines introduction to the byterun bytecode interpreter /
virtual machine:
[https://github.com/nedbat/byterun](https://github.com/nedbat/byterun)

Also, proceeds from optional purchases of the AOSA books go to Amnesty
International. [https://aosabook.org/](https://aosabook.org/)

